# Road rage



## bozmandb9 (31 Jan 2018)

Hi there guys.

On a training ride today I was a victim of road rage. A white van man took exception to the fact that I was in the middle of the road approaching a t-junction, he felt I should stay tight into the curb and indicate!

Anyway, he went ahead of me, pulled over in front, abused me, assaulted me (shove to the chest), so I started to call the police. At that point he suddenly realised he was in a frightful hurry, so jumped in his cab, and started to make off. Only thing was, I, and my 15 year old son, were still in front of his vehicle.

He made contact with both of our bikes, both expensive high end carbon jobbies (son is hoping to go-pro). Interestingly, since he called me a 'ponce' this is now a hate crime. So I'm going to give a statement at the Police station later (have appointment), and I'll be making an insurance claim through Leigh Day (BC membership). 

Any thoughts or constructive comments?


----------



## Rooster1 (31 Jan 2018)

Wow, that's appalling. Good luck getting justice. Did you get a number plate?


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2018)

I'm not sure how calling you a 'ponce' is a hate crime, as it's neither a protected characteristic or visibly distinguishable characteristic.

Procedure aside, that's a blummen disgrace. Glad you and your lad are ok, and I look forward to matey getting his collar felt.


----------



## Fonze (31 Jan 2018)

It's not something a young lad or you should go through !
I've had a few instances last year very similar and all boils down to drivers having no patience and no spare seconds just to let someone do their thang on a bike ..
I DO hope the Police take it seriously, if a work van I'd speak to the company and let them know exactly what kind of driver they have.
There's no need for it, there's no place for it, and I'm sick of the way some drivers are.


----------



## Slick (31 Jan 2018)

I'm also a bit unsure of the significance of the word ponse to constitute a hate crime, but a nasty encounter all the same. I hope your young son isn't put off and matey gets what's coming.


----------



## Milzy (31 Jan 2018)

Ponce originated in the UK and came to prominence in the 1960's, initially to describe a pimp. In Spanish it means "prince" and could have either been referring to the fancy, over-the-top clothing and jewelry popular with pimps, or because he was surrounded by a harem of women, involved in the underworld, but usually not the actual "king" of the area (he had to pay tribute to use the block or neighborhood).

Now it is generally used to refer to someone (usually a male) who dresses in nicer clothing and acts in a polished fashion; often interchangable with fag or pussy, but not necessarily as derogatory: a ponce is not necessarily homosexual, nor are they necessarily passive or weak, but they would tend to be thought of as metrosexual or gay in their manner of dress. Even if you are gay, been called that isn’t a hate crime.


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2018)

Aye lad, it's a sort of urban vernacular for a pimp.


----------



## Brandane (31 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5135433, member: 9609"]Any witnesses ?[/QUOTE]
The OP and his son; so no need for any further witnesses. I am assuming that the law in England is similar to ours in Scotland in that respect. 
What is it with people in general these days? Not just drivers v. cyclists; but there just seems to be a lot more aggression and intolerance about. No-one is willing to accept being told that they have done something wrong without going ballistic about it.
Hopefully WVM will get his comeuppance but I doubt if the punishment given out by the court (if it gets that far) will be much of a deterrent. And that, IMHO, is the root of the problem. These people laugh at the system.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Jan 2018)

IMHO, the classification of certain crimes as "Hate Crimes" is counter-productive.

Certain behaviour (such as described in the OP), is simply unacceptable, end of. It does not matter one iota WHY the brain dead perpetrator does it. All such instances need to be investigated with the same vigour.


----------



## Crankarm (31 Jan 2018)

Any witnesses, other than your son, or any camera footage with sound?


----------



## Poacher (31 Jan 2018)

Could have been worse - at least you weren't called a perfumed ponce. "What f***er said that?"
[Actually quoted that line to general merriment in the Bull and Bladder when the waitress came out and shouted "Faggots!"]


Seriously, best of luck pursuing this; idiots like that need to suffer the consequences.


----------



## Markymark (31 Jan 2018)

Poacher said:


> Could have been worse - at least you weren't called a perfumed ponce. "What f***er said that?"
> [Actually quoted that line to general merriment in the Bull and Bladder when the waitress came out and shouted "Faggots!"]
> 
> 
> Seriously, best of luck pursuing this; idiots like that need to suffer the consequences.



I’ve drank in that pub.


----------



## Slick (31 Jan 2018)

Brandane said:


> The OP and his son; so no need for any further witnesses. I am assuming that the law in England is similar to ours in Scotland in that respect.
> What is it with people in general these days? Not just drivers v. cyclists; but there just seems to be a lot more aggression and intolerance about. No-one is willing to accept being told that they have done something wrong without going ballistic about it.
> Hopefully WVM will get his comeuppance but I doubt if the punishment given out by the court (if it gets that far) will be much of a deterrent. And that, IMHO, is the root of the problem. These people laugh at the system.


The police,ice up here lime their witnesses to be unconnected to the complainant.


----------



## Poacher (1 Feb 2018)

Markymark said:


> I’ve drank in that pub.


Presumably you refer to the Tavistock ('Mother Black Cap' in the film)?
I doubt you'd be allowed into the Bull & Bladder if you ever ventured that far north! 

It's worth the journey, if only to reinforce prejudices...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Feb 2018)

*Mod note:
*
Deleted the 'snowflake' posts and any related to them. Derogatory terms such as this are really not needed in the civilised world of CC.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Feb 2018)

I think you are winging it with the hate crime. But if he has damaged your bikes, he has made off after an accident.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Feb 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> I think you are winging it with the hare crime. But if he has damaged your bikes, he has made off after an accident.



Pedantic, but important point is that it sounded deliberate rather than an accident.

And I'm one of those who generally argue against the newspeak argument decrying use of the word accident


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Feb 2018)

I look forward to hearing the result of your visit to the police and what happens next.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Feb 2018)

Profpointy said:


> Pedantic, but important point is that it sounded deliberate rather than an accident.
> 
> And I'm one of those who generally argue against the newspeak argument decrying use of the word accident


Its a road traffic accident. Not a road traffic deliberate. The English law terminology is not going to be changed to suit you.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Feb 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Its a road traffic accident. Not a road traffic deliberate. The English law terminology is not going to be changed to suit you.



I inferred from the op that it was deliberate, ergo, not an accident


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Feb 2018)

Profpointy said:


> I inferred from the op that it was deliberate, ergo, not an accident


Difficult to tell. It didnt sound like a deliberate ramming in the description.


----------



## Milzy (3 Feb 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Its a road traffic accident. Not a road traffic deliberate. The English law terminology is not going to be changed to suit you.


RTI now not RTA


----------



## davidphilips (3 Feb 2018)

Any news? Police should have had time to apprehend the hateful driver that made of without leaving his details after a collision on the road (an offence on its own) hope this has not put your son of cycling as most drivers would be ashamed of such behaviour.


----------



## Lozz360 (7 Feb 2018)

bozmandb9 said:


> Hi there guys.
> 
> On a training ride today I was a victim of road rage. A white van man took exception to the fact that I was in the middle of the road approaching a t-junction, he felt I should stay tight into the curb and indicate!
> 
> ...


It’s been a week since you posted. Any further developments?


----------



## bozmandb9 (10 Feb 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Mod note:
> *
> Deleted the 'snowflake' posts and any related to them. Derogatory terms such as this are really not needed in the civilised world of CC.



Thanks for doing this. Glad I didn't see them. There is a rather nasty side to this site sometimes.


----------



## bozmandb9 (10 Feb 2018)

Lozz360 said:


> It’s been a week since you posted. Any further developments?



Nothing yet Lozz, to be fair, I wasn't expecting quick developments. The PC dealing with it said it would be a week or so before they get the driver in for interview, and also she needs to come and interview my son.

With regard to the 'Ponce' insult, and 'hate crime' side, my view is that cyclists need more protection. We are a minority on the roads, and face daily threats to our lives through the deliberate or careless actions of others, so any way in which I can get Police to take any incident more seriously I will use. Furthermore, I think the use of this term was telling. It shows that the driver has a preconception and dislike for me based on either my choice to cycling, or the way I appear whilst cycling. It is not accurate, or relevant, except to demonstrate his prejudice, and that, in my view, makes the 'crime' worse, than if he was simply taking issue with me over my use of the roads.

Thanks to those who have made constructive comments, and to those who made comments which had to be deleted, I leave you to karma and the puncture fairy.


----------



## bozmandb9 (10 Feb 2018)

Milzy said:


> Ponce originated in the UK and came to prominence in the 1960's, initially to describe a pimp. In Spanish it means "prince" and could have either been referring to the fancy, over-the-top clothing and jewelry popular with pimps, or because he was surrounded by a harem of women, involved in the underworld, but usually not the actual "king" of the area (he had to pay tribute to use the block or neighborhood).
> 
> Now it is generally used to refer to someone (usually a male) who dresses in nicer clothing and acts in a polished fashion; often interchangable with fag or pussy, but not necessarily as derogatory: a ponce is not necessarily homosexual, nor are they necessarily passive or weak, but they would tend to be thought of as metrosexual or gay in their manner of dress. Even if you are gay, been called that isn’t a hate crime.



This is as pathetic as it is inaccurate.


----------



## I am Spartacus (10 Feb 2018)

Shockin'
Out on hi end carbon bikes in this weather.


----------



## bozmandb9 (10 Feb 2018)

I am Spartacus said:


> Shockin'
> Out on hi end carbon bikes in this weather.



We only have one bike each, they were high end originally, now 7 years old, but still do their job perfectly, and immensely valuable to us! (15 hours per week each).


----------

